# Raidplaner Standalone



## Gordge (5. März 2013)

Hi,

leider konnte ich keinen passenden Thread finden, der zumindest halbwegs aktuell ist.
Ich suche eine alternative zu eqdkp+, eqdkp+ ist mir viel zu umfangreich, da ich einfach nur raids planen will, dkp usw brauche ich nicht, das kann zwar weitestgehend abgeschaltet aber nicht unsichtbar gemacht werden, zumindest nicht ohne großen Aufwand.

phpraider kommt mit aktuellen php und mysql Versionen nicht zurecht, weshalb das teil leider auch ausscheidet.

Der IG Kalender besitzt keine Kommentarfunktion, die bei unseren Raid unabdingbar ist...

Google Calendar scheidet auch aus, da nicht jeder einen Google Account hat/will.

Ich hoffe ihr kennt noch die ein oder andere nicht erwähnte alternative ;-)


----------



## floppydrive (5. März 2013)

Brauchst du nur nen Kalender oder hast du noch nen Board im Hintergrund, wenn ja gibt es für viele Boards selber Kalender die eine Funktion bieten. Man müsste erstmal wissen was du noch so betreibst da man es dort dann vielleicht einbinden kann.

Ansonsten einfach mal auf den einschlägigen PHP Seiten gucken ob es dort paar Kalender/Eventplaner gibt da wird man eigentlich schnell fündig.


----------



## Gordge (5. März 2013)

nee soll komplett standalone sein....


----------



## floppydrive (5. März 2013)

Gibt nicht viele alternative in der Hinsicht also keine die ein Raidplaner sind, du kannst die gängigen nutzen wie phpraider, phpraid, wowraidmanager und eqdkp+, als anderes bleibt dir noch der Schritt zu nem Bulletin Board samt Eventfunktion oder du guckst nach einem einfachen Raid Kalender.


----------



## EvilDead616 (12. April 2013)

Alternative gibt es noch noch ein Raidplaner System von IOdungeon. Einfach mal auf die Homepage gehen. http://iodungeon.de

Mfg


----------



## Leviathan666 (27. April 2013)

Bzgl. IG-Kalender: Kommentare seitens der Teilnehmer? Wie wärs mit IG-Mail stattdesen!
Externe Kalender werden doch kaum noch benutzt von den meisten Spielern.


----------

